
Show HN: Braand.co - craigbarber
Over the last 15 years I’ve been responsible for brand design across household names including Samsung, PayPal and LG Mobile.<p>In addition to my design experience, I’ve developed a passion for side projects and exploring new business ideas.<p>In the process of exploring these new ideas, I’ve acquired a large catalogue of brand-able domain names.<p>So I&#x27;ve decided to bring together my experience as a designer, catalogue of domain names and flare for new business ventures in to new site called <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;Braand.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;Braand.co</a><p>Braand.co will provide founders with essential elements they need bring their new ideas to life. Fast.<p>Each domain for sale on <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;Braand.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;Braand.co</a> will come packaged with a modern, professional logo plus a suite of brand assets for your social media channels.<p>If you would like know when I launch please join my launch list.<p>Any thoughts and comments welcome : )<p>Craig
======
fiatjaf
I believe this is a good idea.

I don't have money to buy expensive domains and designs, but I hope some
people will.

